# Panoramic Sunroof Shade When Closed- Does it let too much light in?



## RuffDog (May 14, 2019)

I was curious if anyone feels that the panoramic sunroof sunshade allows in too much light when closed (considering 2019 with the dark interior). I am mostly concerned about the glare.

Thank you


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

RuffDog said:


> I was curious if anyone feels that the panoramic sunroof sunshade allows in too much light when closed (considering 2019 with the dark interior). I am mostly concerned about the glare.
> 
> Thank you


I have a 2019 SEL-P with black leather interior and it does not let in too much light when closed. However, I have it open 95% of the time including on sunny warm days and the heat that comes in doesn't bother me or my passengers. There's no glare from the sunroof that affects the driver. I really enjoy the panoramic sunroof and have had nothing but compliments about it from passengers.


----------



## mlsstl (Nov 28, 2018)

I second the motion -- while the translucent shade does not block 100% of the light, it is effective in reducing the interior temp in bright sun. There is also no glare or adverse effect on the driver's vision. 

I've had cars with solid shades before and have no problem with the shade on my VW.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

I can't answer yet. Coldest and rainiest "Spring" in years here.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

RuffDog said:


> I was curious if anyone feels that the panoramic sunroof sunshade allows in too much light when closed (considering 2019 with the dark interior). I am mostly concerned about the glare.
> 
> Thank you


I think VW got the opacity just about perfect. The car still feels more "open" with the shade closed compared to a completely opaque shade. Closing reduces the glare and heat substantially.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

There's no glare with the cover closed at all.


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

Shade is opaque. No issues with light coming in or glare


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Passatsquared said:


> Shade is opaque. No issues with light coming in or glare


Opaque: not able to be seen through; not transparent. You have a special shade in your Mk2 vehicle?


----------



## RADIOFLYR (Feb 25, 2019)

I love the open brightness of this roof. I live in a very hot and sunny area that even with beige interior the sun will cook you, even with the shade closed. I had it ceramic tinted and even with quality darker ceramic tint you have no vision or signal loss and huge summer sun heat reduction. What climate are you in?

All the post I saw lived in relatively sun deprived areas like Seattle (I never realized I wasn't an albino until I moved away from there, ha).


----------



## jjwinters (May 2, 2019)

*Rattle in glass roof*

I noticed a rattle this morning somewhere in the glass roof. Maybe around the edge? I haven't nailed it down, but it is one of those things that you can't unhear...


----------



## lschw1 (Apr 21, 2003)

We had a 2009 Sportwagen TDI with the panoramic sunroof and black interior. We lived in Alabama and found it to be quite hot in the summer. But our biggest issue was the increase of interior noise over previous VWs with sunroofs. Eventually the shade broke and it wasn't worth repairing. I got it in the retracted position and ordered a sunshade off Amazon that is especially made for Sportwagens for about $35. It is white plastic with silver and suction cups on the upside. It was so much cooler and quieter inside that we would use it from June through October. We should have got that sunshade years earlier. We did the TDI buyback and replaced it with an Alltrack S which doesn't have the panoramic sunroof.


----------



## Sfomark (Sep 2, 2018)

I have a 2018 Silk Blue Tiguan with storm gray interior love the color combo and the shade blocks the sun perfectly when closed I would say 90% keeps the car much cooler when closed


----------

